# Problems with AOL email addresses



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 6, 2003)

For some reason, AOL is now blocking all emails from us.  I have contacted AOLs abuse department and our data center staff to try and find out just what is going on.  If you have an AOL address on file, you will not receive any notifications until this is resolved.

Additionally, new signups from AOL users will be delayed as we can not verify AOL addresses at this time.

I will update this as soon as I can.

Thank you.
:asian:

*Updated: Monday 2:30AM EST (9-8-2003)
At this time, email again appears to be moving without fail.  We have implimented a number of modifications server wise and working with both AOL and our datacenter to resolve this issue.  

We are again accepting signups from AOL owned domains.

We will continue to monitor things to verify everythings back to normal.  Thank you for your patience as we tackle this headache.
*

Past updates are archived below.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 7, 2003)

This currently seems to be working again, however we are continuing to investigate as we have not heard back from either AOL or our data center yet. I don't expect anything until Monday.

I'll update as it changes.
Thank you.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 7, 2003)

Ok, I spoke too soon.  They are again blocking us, and the block has been extended to include all AOL properties. 

As a result, we are no longer accepting signups from individuals using aol.com, cs.com or netscape.net email addresses.

We will allow AOL signups again once AOL allows email to flow properly.

If you are an AOL user, I strongly encourage you to use an alternate e-mail service such as Yahoo or Hotmail, or more preferably, find an ISP that can behave responsibly in the Internet Community.


----------



## Cthulhu (Sep 7, 2003)

If you're using AOL, I strongly suggest you find a *real* ISP in your area.

The 'AOHell' nickname came about for many reasons.

Cthulhu


----------



## arnisador (Sep 7, 2003)

I suspect we're seeing an overaggressive spam filter that sees batches of e-mail coming from our small site and misclassifies us because they don't realize they're our members.

We should be able to get abuse at aol.com to fix it.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 7, 2003)

2 emails have been sent to the abuse address in the past 42 hours, with no responce.  I do tend to agree on the problem being an over-sensitive spam filter though.

I have spoken to an AOL rep and they will be looking into things.  
(See first post for full info here)

Past Update
Updated: Sunday Sept 7 2003 - Noon

As of 12PM EST 9-7-2003 MartialTalk.com is no longer accepting signups from AOL email addresses. This includes Compuserve and Netscape addresses.  This ban will last until AOL explains to us why they are blocking our emails and explains how to reopen the free flow of information.  If you are an AOL user, I recomend getting a hotmail or yahoo account.  Please read this full thread for all information.  We apologize for the inconvenience.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 8, 2003)

Please see the 1st post for the current situation.

Archived:
Updated: Sunday Sept 7 2003 2:30PM EST

I have spoken with an AOL representative and she indicated that we didn't show up in their block lists. Needless to say, we are still seeing AOLs mail servers rejecting emails.  They have opened a trouble ticket and will investigate over the next few days.  In the mean time, we are doing several things to help resolve the issue.

1- We have unsubscribed all members from threads older than 30 days. This was dont to cut back on the auto-notifications being sent out to lower the amount of outgoing emails we send.

2- We are currently not accepting signups using aol owned domains as email addresses. Because of the bounce issue, we can not validate those accounts.  Please use an alternative email address until this issue is resolved.


----------

